# TM discount at apple.com?



## JustTapSkip (Nov 23, 2021)

I saw this Reddit post that target team members are allowed to use their discount at apple, just trying to figure out if it’s true? Or if anyone else has done it


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 23, 2021)

Apple Watch series 4 are no longer made for more than 3 years. It’s not a new one.


----------



## JustTapSkip (Nov 23, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Apple Watch series 4 are no longer made for more than 3 years. It’s not a new one.


Yes so, I spoke to a apple specialist they said they give the target employee discount to older models of the devices such as iPhone(12 ,12 mini, iPhone 11, iPhone SE) and Apple Watch (series 3, Watch SE). Same with Macs and iPads, the discount can be applied to all models except for the newest models.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 24, 2021)

TMnoob said:


> Yes so, I spoke to a apple specialist they said they give the target employee discount to older models of the devices such as iPhone(12 ,12 mini, iPhone 11, iPhone SE) and Apple Watch (series 3, Watch SE). Same with Macs and iPads, the discount can be applied to all models except for the newest models.


It sounds a little fishy to me. Be careful. The reddit posting is from 2 years ago.


----------

